# All mountain powder oriented board?



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

If I'm beating a dead horse here forgive me, but I've searched and searched and can't come up with a sure answer for what I'm looking for. 

I'm in Colorado so this year I've been riding on some awesome snow. I've got a Ripsaw which just isn't working in powder what so ever, even set back as far as I can get it with my stance width. I naturally ride with my weight towards the back and it still isn't helping. I mean I'm face planting in 6 inches of powder. 

So I'm looking to get rid of the Ripsaw and get something much better in powder but can still hold it's own on groomers. It doesn't have to be anywhere near as good on groomers as the Ripsaw, but I'd still like something stable at high speed on hard pack. 

I rented a Burton Fish and surprisingly, it wasn't too terrible on hard pack and absolutely killed it in deep powder at Jackson Hole. If it did a little better on hard pack I'd pick one up in a heart beat.

So here's what I'm looking at. I've narrowed it down to the Chairman, Swift, Slash Straight, Yes PYL, Jones Explorer or Flagship, but I'm also open to other suggestions. I think my ideal board would be something like the NS Raptor (which I had a couple years back) with a swallow tail. I love the looks of Arbor's but really dont know anything about them. 

I do like to hike some 13ers and 14ers and board down, so my real emphasis here is float. I don't spend any time in the park so thats a non issue.


----------



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

Add the Jones Hovercraft to your list. Great float, very responsive and quick in the trees, holds its edge well on groomers, stable at high speeds. I'm 6'2", 200#s, ride a 160 and love it!


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

JTCarver said:


> Add the Jones Hovercraft to your list. Great float, very responsive and quick in the trees, holds its edge well on groomers, stable at high speeds. I'm 6'2", 200#s, ride a 160 and love it!


I've heard great things about the Hovercraft too, it's on the radar. I love the shape and look of the '16 Hovercraft, but after watching Jones' video on the explorer I'm leaning that way now. Still love the swallow tail of the hovercraft/wift/straight though...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Add the Ride Highlife and Burton Flight Attendant to the list. Both very pow capable, and good groomer boards.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

The Swift. I just demoed this today at our home mountain RLM in Montana (Never Summer demo day). Although we do not have much snow here our groomers are good. Today was 34 degrees, hardpack snow but fairly soft. The Swift was an awesome board on groomers, rails hard on carve in which i was able to do two full circle carve on them:grin: could not duplicate it with my Rossi One. The edge to edge was easy and it just plows on uneven terrain. I know this is supposed to be a powder board but i witnessed some park rat killing this board by doing presses,butters, etc. All i can say is it's a very FUN board. I pick this over the West. Though i never had the chance to demo the other boards on your list, IMO the Swift was freaking awesome! just to add, everyone that have rode this board today was very impressed with it.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Face planting in 6" of snow? I understand that the Ripsaw isn't a dedicated powder deck but even with an old fashioned full camber twin and centered stance 6" shouldn't be a struggle. Makes me wonder if the maybe the board is too short for you or you have some technique issues that might need to be addressed.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

t21 said:


> The Swift. I just demoed this today at our home mountain RLM in Montana (Never Summer demo day). Although we do not have much snow here our groomers are good. Today was 34 degrees, hardpack snow but fairly soft. The Swift was an awesome board on groomers, rails hard on carve in which i was able to do two full circle carve on them:grin: could not duplicate it with my Rossi One. The edge to edge was easy and it just plows on uneven terrain. I know this is supposed to be a powder board but i witnessed some park rat killing this board by doing presses,butters, etc. All i can say is it's a very FUN board. I pick this over the West. Though i never had the chance to demo the other boards on your list, IMO the Swift was freaking awesome! just to add, everyone that have rode this board today was very impressed with it.


I've heard a few times here that the Swift can hold its own on groomers. I'm already partially biased to NS, I've had two raptors and the ripsaw. Really wish I could try a few of these boards out before making the purchase.



taco tuesday said:


> Face planting in 6" of snow? I understand that the Ripsaw isn't a dedicated powder deck but even with an old fashioned full camber twin and centered stance 6" shouldn't be a struggle. Makes me wonder if the maybe the board is too short for you or you have some technique issues that might need to be addressed.


This was coming off a groomer in heavy fog and out of no where I hit a small patch of fresh. Good chance I was slightly leaning forward at the time, but I'm confident it's not a technique issue. I've had zero problems on my Rome Artifact in much deeper powder.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

emc19 said:


> I rented a Burton Fish and surprisingly, it wasn't too terrible on hard pack and absolutely killed it in deep powder at Jackson Hole. If it did a little better on hard pack I'd pick one up in a heart beat.


Flow Darwin. Seriously. Floats just as good and I use it as my carver too.

If you want something more on the all mountain side but still float focused, Burton Flight Attendant, Flow Solitude, K2 Ultradream, Ride Alter Ego, or a Yes PYL.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> Face planting in 6" of snow? I understand that the Ripsaw isn't a dedicated powder deck but even with an old fashioned full camber twin and centered stance 6" shouldn't be a struggle. Makes me wonder if the maybe the board is too short for you or you have some technique issues that might need to be addressed.


These were my thought exactly. 

Hey OP whats your weight and board length?


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

lots of good suggestions already.

capita black snowboard of death has been my daily this season and i have had good times on it. slight taper, nice lil rocker toward the nose... works real well all over for me


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Salomon Sick Stick
Ride Machete
Capita Charlie Slasher


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

freshy said:


> These were my thought exactly.
> 
> Hey OP whats your weight and board length?


 180lbs, Ripsaw is a 159. My Artifact, which has no problems in powder, is a 153. Again, I'm confident it's not user error.

A ton of good recommendations in here and there's no way I'll be able to try them all out. Can anyone rule out any options?? Right now I'd have to say the top runners are the Explorer, Swift, and Hovercraft. The darwin looks awesome but I know I wont be able to get my hands on one to try it out.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

emc19 said:


> 180lbs, Ripsaw is a 159. My Artifact, which has no problems in powder, is a 153. Again, I'm confident it's not user error.
> 
> A ton of good recommendations in here and there's no way I'll be able to try them all out. Can anyone rule out any options?? Right now I'd have to say the top runners are the Explorer, Swift, and Hovercraft. The darwin looks awesome but I know I wont be able to get my hands on one to try it out.


That's fucked up...Having seen the Swift before I'd recommend that, but I don't have any actual experience with any of those boards.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

emc19 said:


> 180lbs, Ripsaw is a 159. My Artifact, which has no problems in powder, is a 153. Again, I'm confident it's not user error.
> 
> A ton of good recommendations in here and there's no way I'll be able to try them all out. Can anyone rule out any options?? Right now I'd have to say the top runners are the Explorer, Swift, and Hovercraft. The darwin looks awesome but I know I wont be able to get my hands on one to try it out.





freshy said:


> That's fucked up


Concur with freshy....something ain't right....and especially in 6" of CO pow

I'm 180 and my 155 groomer board does fine in 6" of pnw poo, 159 billy excels in 10" of pow...and the Charlie Slasher 164 is not even considered for a mere 6"

6" of pow...is not anything substantial as to cause any problems with...uhmm user error...unless 6" of pow is considered DEEP :surprise:.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

if you like the ripsaw for non pow days keep it and add a pow deck, this i how snowboarding works. more boards more fun mo money!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I would try the Swift, based on what I have heard, especially if you are partial to NS. You support a local company as a bonus. 

When I asked for opinions on splitboards (on a different site), some other veterans of the Colorado scene advised me away from Jones due to durability issues (riding our snowpack with rocks and trees that often get hit being the reason). I have no firsthand experience with Jones, but others seemed to have strong opinions. 

Everyone I have read from who has tried the Swift loved it...

I tried the Ripsaw for a handful of days and loved it on bumps and groomers, but never did try it in powder. I have read in several places it is not good there. I always assumed it might be due to the centered stance, but am not sure (it also feels like it has a lot of tail to sink). Also spent some time on the Chairman and it is an awesome board but didn't feel like a true "powder board" to me, might be a tad more narrow in the nose than an actual powder board?

Edit: you say you have ridden some 13ers & 14ers.. 14ers especially sometimes have some really awful snow, so a tough board would be smart.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> Face planting in 6" of snow? I understand that the Ripsaw isn't a dedicated powder deck but even with an old fashioned full camber twin and centered stance 6" shouldn't be a struggle. Makes me wonder if the maybe the board is too short for you or you have some technique issues that might need to be addressed.


I was thinking the same thing. I've rode the Ripsaw in some deep shit and it does ok considering I don't like boards that stiff. 



Nivek said:


> Flow Darwin. Seriously. Floats just as good and I use it as my carver too.


The Darwin is a beast in deep snow and in the trees but its definitely not an all mountian board at all. My buddy has it and we trade back and forth between my Nitro Slash when its deep. 



Thats it on the left. 


OP, I bet you'd enjoy the West or Snowtrooper. Or any decent brand board that is a Directional medium stiff board. Just figure out what profile you like the best. Since you're in CO I'd demo some boards before you buy. At Powder Tools in Steamboat you can pay like $70 for a demo and trade it out as many times as you want all day with any board you want. I'm sure other shops on 70 do it as well.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I would think that the flight attendant is the perfect board for your situation.

Another board that is a powder board but great on groomers is the Burton Con Artist XX. (short and stubby)


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Agree with Phedder/Nivek & Ek, try the Burton Flight Attendant if possible. Meant for Pow but rips groomers as well. Have it and absolutely love it.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

YES PYL hasn't gotten much consideration on this thread from what I can tell, but I can attest that it does double duty (pow/all mnt) with the best of them. Chest deep powder is no problem for the PYL and corduroy groomers are a blast with this deck. Even icy conditions don't bother it much if you know what you're doing.

That said, I've ridden the FA and it's more than capable of handling all mountain with a pow focus as well.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Curious how much difference a small amount of taper makes when comparing boards of similar shape? For example would the 5-10mm of taper on a board like the FA/PYL make for a noticeable difference from a board like the Mountain Division/Highlife?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Lots of very good options have been suggested here. My take is that a Directional / Tapered board is what the OP should be looking at. Profile is riders choice.

I am finding myself riding nothing but these days. All of these are a little older, but I rotate through the following:

2012 Burton Barracuda 161 / S Rocker, I believe the profile on the new one has changed
2013 YES PYL 161
2014 Nidecker MegaLight 163

I don't got much powder where I am, but that does not deter me from riding these boards. The all carve a groomer very well and when there is powder, they all handle it like a pro. Can't say enough about the versatility of a Directional/ Taper. 

Get one.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Way too many good recommendations in here. Like someone mentioned, I need to get to a resort that offers demo and just spend time on a few that I'm really interested in. Steamboat is a pretty good haul away, but I'm sure I can find something in the front range thats similar.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Any one know how accurate the reviews on thegoodride.com are? They've got an awesome lay out of the strengths and weaknesses of each board. Based on their info alone, it looks like the Yes PYL, Flight Attendant, A-Frame, and the Hovercraft are the best choices for powder/carving.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

emc19 said:


> Any one know how accurate the reviews on thegoodride.com are? They've got an awesome lay out of the strengths and weaknesses of each board. Based on their info alone, it looks like the Yes PYL, Flight Attendant, A-Frame, and the Hovercraft are the best choices for powder/carving.


They're basically garbage.


----------



## Kazmatics (Nov 16, 2015)

Nivek said:


> They're basically garbage.



Ehh you'll hear this often but they've helped me pick great equipment. Just don't use them as your only source.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

emc19 said:


> Any one know how accurate the reviews on thegoodride.com are? They've got an awesome lay out of the strengths and weaknesses of each board. Based on their info alone, it looks like the *Yes PYL, Flight Attendant, A-Frame, and the Hovercraft *are the best choices for powder/carving.


You're definitely in the right ball-park with those decks narrowed down. Now get into those local shops and see if you can get your hands on them in person. Check the sizing available and talk to the guys that are selling them and ask them questions. I'd go from there.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> They're basically garbage.


The Good Ride is a great resource, great layout and a good starting point.. Now does that mean they are perfect! No... But the bias on SF by some against Never Summer, Lib Tech, The Good Ride just makes one wonder :blahblah:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*to be fair Nivek said he trying to get on NS this year and his comments lack vitriol*

Couple points:

I rode the Ripsaw in steep and deep conditions and could not keep the nose up. Just getting to the car to switch was a struggle. I think for these boards I need to maybe upsize by alot. I was on a 156 which on the West worked very well in the same conditions. I wonder if when going to a stiff board if I should radically jump my sizes alla Deagol/Chairman/TT (like 8-10cm). I don't want to be unfair to the board, the factors are limitless.

It doesn't make sense to try to make every board seem good for every condition.

NS's original RC floats better than the Ripsaw profile because the less degree of attack at the camber points lifts and runs faster, while Ripsaw is much more dynamic.

The West overcomes this with a combination of flex and nose, while the Funslinger handles pow by being soft (the nose is pushed by the snow, flattening the front camber zone, while the weightless rocker in the middle is still available).

I love the new Ripsaw camber, find it to be alot of fun, but it is more of a tool that has its specific uses per board flex and design, as well as conditions, while the old RC was a true all around concept which easily applied across different platforms and conditions. One isn't better, I like the growth as I say, but they bring different things to the table.

All that being said I would point the OP first to the West, I don't think he wants a Darwin or Swift as an all mountain that can handle pow (those are just pow boards we don't need confusing in the all mountain discussion where there are a ton of all mountain decks that float well). If wanting stiffer, stay tuned for the 25 or check out the Chairman. If softer, a nicely sized Funslinger (don't downsize for park), or slightly stiffer twin a TypeTwo if you want to throw a bunch of aggression in there (it won't float quite as effortlessly, but it will do other things better and stand up to critical riding, and it still floats just fine, its a twin with aggressive camber is all.

my 2c cost you 3 dolla


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> The Good Ride is a great resource, great layout and a good starting point.. Now does that mean they are perfect! No... But the bias on SF by some against Never Summer, Lib Tech, The Good Ride just makes one wonder :blahblah:


My opinions don't stem from what they like, but how they say things, describe things, and just their overall lack of understanding.

Prices asside there are some Mervins I like. Hot Knife. J.Lynn. Nina. Birdman. Zoid. Never Summer I haven't been on in a while, I'll try to remedy that s they have enough new stiff to catch my attention. But fit my personal style I rarely enjoy RC and that's all they offer. That's part of the reason me enjoying an RC board should really be taken heavier, I don't normally like them. Flow and Niche are two exceptions. Anywho, ive sone it with Onion in the past, if I get on something from a brand I have generally disliked, and I like it, I'll say it. The Atlas is a really solid binding now. The Contact pro is decent, the introduction from K2 with the Lien took it down a notch as I think the Lien is flat better, but the CPro isnt bad. I can admit when I like something, and I can admit when I DON'T like something from a brand I particularly support, which is where The Good Ride and Board Insiders fall very short. They wont bight the hand that feeds, I will. The latest Weapon is sub par and the Joydriver was kind of a let down. The Flow Rush is a little too rockered now without the ABT, still good, but it was better. The Villain is kind of a turd this year. The Flux RL is kind of pointless... I could go on.

Anyway [/rant]


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

^ Very fair point.

I like a lot of the comparisons between boards that TGR does, but they do tend to rave about most boards. That said their 'favourites' are generally pretty solid pieces of equipment. 

But if you're purchasing a board based on a single review or recommendation, and end up disappointed, you've only got yourself to blame.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Couple points:
> 
> I rode the Ripsaw in steep and deep conditions and could not keep the nose up. Just getting to the car to switch was a struggle. I think for these boards I need to maybe upsize by alot. I was on a 156 which on the West worked very well in the same conditions. I wonder if when going to a stiff board if I should radically jump my sizes alla Deagol/Chairman/TT (like 8-10cm). I don't want to be unfair to the board, the factors are limitless.
> 
> ...


You feel my pain, and I'm glad I'm not the only one with issues. I can certainly make this board work in powder, but give me 2 hours of riding like that and I'm toast. Hitting an unexpected patch and face planting shouldn't happen, but if I know it's coming I can back leg it and get through just fine. 

Speaking of the ripsaw, shipped it out today. Took a whole day to sell on Ebay. I'm heavily leaning towards the PYL and Hovercraft, but def wanna demo a couple for sure.

I haven't been on the forum much since last year but isn't your home resort 7springs? I had a couple great days there with the Ripsaw last year on the hardpack there.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

I can vouch for the Hovercraft. Mine is 3 seasons old now and still ripping perfectly. The 56 floats like a dream in any amount of pow, super fun to make turns and carve hard, tight in trees, it's really a joy all around the mountain. It's pretty fast too. Flex is a perfect med/stiff.
Lots of other good options mentioned too, I'd love an FA, Barracuda, Swift or PYL. 
The Swift looks like a really fun and well built board from handling it, haven't ridden it though. 
This years PYL is supposed to be a bit softer which makes it sound awesome because the older versions were too stiff for me.
The Burton's are enticing too because they have everything I'd want in an all mountain/pow board.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I think boards are the most over analyzed piece of equipment in snowboarding. Personal preference and riding style are the biggest factors when choosing a board. What do you want out of a board? I think once you narrow down what you truly want out of a board it is best to demo all of them in that category so you can find one that feels right. 

The same board will feel very different to two different people with different styles and preferences. So when someone is suggesting a board that they like, remember it is an opinion and may very from person to person. I hate stiff boards, I don't like full rocker boards, I don't like magnatraction but that doesn't mean they aren't perfect for someone else. I love riding powder boards in deep snow but after a few hours I can't wait to trade them out for my Funslinger and feel at home with that soft playful flex. That's because its my personal preference.


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> The Good Ride is a great resource, great layout and a good starting point.. Now does that mean they are perfect! No... But the bias on SF by some against Never Summer, Lib Tech, The Good Ride just makes one wonder :blahblah:


I really don't think they give good reviews. Anything that is a directional taper they consider surfy and not a good carving board. They couldn't be more off base IMO. Their reviews are garbage.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Angler said:


> I really don't think they give good reviews. Anything that is a directional taper they consider surfy and not a good carving board. They couldn't be more off base IMO. Their reviews are garbage.


Flight Attendant, Jones Flagship, Jones Hovercraft, XV, pick your line all directional taper snowboards and considered good carving boards and are listed as favorites by TGR.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Now this small issue.... where can I get a PYL???


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Flight Attendant, Jones Flagship, Jones Hovercraft, XV, pick your line all directional taper snowboards and considered good carving boards and are listed as favorites by TGR.


Sorry for the confusion, I was referring to The Good Ride


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Welp just brought a Flight Attendant 159 home. Couldn't find a PYL anywhere so this will do.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

emc19 said:


> Couldn't find a PYL anywhere so this will do.


That's really too bad, but at this time of the year not surprising.

That said, I'm sure you'll love the FA, it was my second choice after the PYL that I was very fortunate to source online.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

PlanB said:


> That's really too bad, but at this time of the year not surprising.
> 
> That said, I'm sure you'll love the FA, it was my second choice after the PYL that I was very fortunate to source online.


It's kinda win win for me, I've been anti-burton since forver with no real reason not to like them so this'll be a good opportunity to give them a shot. If I hate it, I'll be first in line for a '17 PYL.

Now this issue, I've never messed with a burton before. What do I need to mount normal bindings to the channel??


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You need the proper set of disks for your brand of binding. The disks you currently have might already be all you need. 
Look at them closely and you'll be able to tell if they are channel compatible. If not, off to the shop you go......


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oldman said:


> You need the proper set of disks for your brand of binding. The disks you currently have might already be all you need.
> Look at them closely and you'll be able to tell if they are channel compatible. If not, off to the shop you go......


Ya these are my discs....looks like they could work but it'll push the binding back on the board. Hopefully a local shop will have what i need.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^^^
Will not work


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Off to the shop you go.........


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

emc19 said:


> Welp just brought a Flight Attendant 159 home. Couldn't find a PYL anywhere so this will do.


Frankly, I think te FA is better rounded than the PyL. The PyL is too damn stiff and the long sidecut radius makes it less maneouverable than FA at slower speeds.....

Tons of "awards" and generally positive reviews from everyday people for the FA; where the PyL is a bit more of a you better know that's what you're looking for kinda board.

I'd really like to compare the Flight Att to the Landlord... then with a PyL, a Berzerker and Alter Ego. But that'd be too much trouble lol so just by numbers i'd probably get a Landlord.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well Burton screwed themselves here. Went to 3 shops this morning to find the discs I would need for my Flux bindings. None of them had what I needed. You know what the 3rd shop had though...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

+1 Flight Attendant


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Now you just have to keep both :grin:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

didn't expect, but salomon derby/powder snake 163 holds well as an all mountain, + it's very capable in powder.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Try contacting Flux for the channel compatible discs.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Try contacting Flux for the channel compatible discs.


I sent them an email early Thursday about it but never heard back. I called Friday evening and someone answered saying "Hello?" I got confused and was like uhh is this Flux? He say's ya but we're closed try back on Monday." Alright then. 

Anyways took the FA back to REI today. Wanted to try it out but I ended up with the board I wanted all along. If the first 2 store's I went to woulda had the dics's I needed I never would have ran in to the PYL at the 3rd. Sounds like a message from the Gods to me. Doesn't feel as stiff to me as all the talk says, maybe a bit stiffer than the Ripsaw but we'll see tomorrow.

A-Basin is expecting 6-9 inches over night. Can't wait to lay first tracks on the backside bowl.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Rossi XV for the win.

I've ridden mine on everything from hardpack to 18" of fresh and it rocks on all. Super nimble but super stable, plenty of pop when hitting medium-sized jumps. Just sucks switch.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

emc19 said:


> I sent them an email early Thursday about it but never heard back. I called Friday evening and someone answered saying "Hello?" I got confused and was like uhh is this Flux? He say's ya but we're closed try back on Monday." Alright then.
> 
> Anyways took the FA back to REI today. Wanted to try it out but I ended up with the board I wanted all along. If the first 2 store's I went to woulda had the dics's I needed I never would have ran in to the PYL at the 3rd. Sounds like a message from the Gods to me. Doesn't feel as stiff to me as all the talk says, maybe a bit stiffer than the Ripsaw but we'll see tomorrow.
> 
> A-Basin is expecting 6-9 inches over night. Can't wait to lay first tracks on the backside bowl.


PYL is pretty stiff but if it works for you then all good. If not, take it back and get the new Barracuda. You can thank me later...


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> didn't expect, but salomon derby/powder snake 163 holds well as an all mountain, + it's very capable in powder.


I bought a Derby Snake 151 a few weeks ago and it's so damn fun. Aside from a couple of early laps on a midweek pow day with my Slash Straight (where I promptly exchanged it for the Derby), it's the only board I've been riding. It helps that almost every day I've been up since buying it has had at least some new snow, some of it even deep and fluffy. 

I am very likely to purchase a PYL in the near future though, and next year with wide options on the FA I may consider one of those too.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great info on FA wide for next season....


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's a super boring video of today at A-Basin. Keep in mind I suck but it shows a little pow and tree action. 

Long story short, this board is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Had zero issues in about 8" of pow today, floated great and for once I didn't have to follow other tracks if the run flattened out slightly. 

It didn't feel like a piece of rebar like some had mentioned. It felt more nimble and easier to turn than my Ripsaw and Raptor in trees. For once I could stop in pow and have no issues getting going again. Several times on the Ripsaw I'd have to stop in knee deep pow and have to unstrap and dig my self out to get going again. I had it in some tight trees and had no problems swinging it around. Some of the steeper stuff on the Pallavinci side we're pretty bumped up, and I had no issues moving the board around. 

Tore through chop easily but still had to slow it down quite a bit. I didn't really see anything groomed today, but the little bits of hardpack I did hit the edge hold seemed fine. I'll try to lay some trenches another time.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Blasting around on my 58 Flow Solitude today. This board should be on everyones list looking at board like the PYL and FA.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Blasting around on my 58 Flow Solitude today. This board should be on everyones list looking at board like the PYL and FA.


How does the Solitude differ from the Maverick


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> How does the Solitude differ from the Maverick


Softer, deeper sidecut, less taper, and the Mav has a much mellower sidecut outside the bindings.

The Mav is much more of a big mountain true freeride board where the Solitude is that concept, made rideable at a resort.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Nivek that helps. Will be in Colorado shortly to hopefully give the Maverick a workout.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Look at a Landlord


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Look at a Landlord


the op should check out a flight attendant or PYL too


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

highme said:


> the op should check out a flight attendant or PYL too


hehe
That's wht the OP ended up narrowing down to. Got both haha kept the PyL it seems


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

emc19 said:


> Here's a super boring video of today at A-Basin. Keep in mind I suck but it shows a little pow and tree action.
> 
> Long story short, this board is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Had zero issues in about 8" of pow today, floated great and for once I didn't have to follow other tracks if the run flattened out slightly.
> 
> ...


That's because it's a good board. Also in 8"+ it will (and should have!) felt perfect.

So much fresh lines in your vid.
Where's the people?!??!! those lines would have lasted 0.75hrs out here.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Couple points:
> 
> I rode the Ripsaw in steep and deep conditions and could not keep the nose up. Just getting to the car to switch was a struggle. I think for these boards I need to maybe upsize by alot. I was on a 156 which on the West worked very well in the same conditions. I wonder if when going to a stiff board if I should radically jump my sizes alla Deagol/Chairman/TT (like 8-10cm). I don't want to be unfair to the board, the factors are limitless.
> 
> ...


Did I read that right?
You rode a 156 RipSaw in the steep & deep?:|

You kept the stance centered too, yes?:dry:

Why? That's what I don't get?
How did you not know what ir was going to be like?

You need to try a Dupraz dude, it'll change how you like snowboards to be.
Short boards will suck from that point on.



OP, The Swift rips on groomers for a powder board, a little too good.
I was worried it might not handle powder, cause the first time I rode it.
It rode groomers awesome.

Phew, yup, it slays powder too, wooot woooot

I had the West out in the deep stuff yesterday, haha, for 1 run, all the way back to the rack to get the Swift.


On a side note Mwa ha ha ha 
53cm's in the last 24hrs.
Tomorrow, I will be slaying powder like an assassin.
It will be done on the SWIFT



TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Did I read that right?
> You rode a 156 RipSaw in the steep & deep?:|
> 
> You kept the stance centered too, yes?:dry:
> ...


I'm not a fan of moving the bindings back, I try to ride reference and have the right tool for the job.

Also I think it can be less than helpful when doing this to a CrC board where those reference stance points are located purposefully at a specific location in those camber zones for the board to perform its intended way.

I bet a 156 ripsaw with the bindings set all the way back would function in the deep better than how I had it, but in no way do I want to do this. I had a different board at the car, its not any easier to move my bindings on the mountain. 

I've been riding a 160 Proto CT a bunch lately and loving it. (+6cm what I've been on for the last 5 years)


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

F1EA said:


> hehe
> That's wht the OP ended up narrowing down to. Got both haha kept the PyL it seems


That was my joke. I love how people on this forum are always in such a rush to post their "1 true solution" that they don't read anything besides the OP.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont think you can really set CRC boards back that arn't meant to be riddent set back...

I tried setting back my TRS ONE set of screws and it handled horribly.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I'm not a fan of moving the bindings back, I try to ride reference and have the right tool for the job.
> 
> Also I think it can be less than helpful when doing this to a CrC board *where those reference stance points are located purposefully at a specific location in those camber zones for the board to perform its intended way.*
> 
> ...


I have 4 NS's @ my house, & none of em have any markings indicating this mythical "reference" spot.

Do you need special glasses or something?:embarrased1:

If they were so detrimental, I don't think they'd be there?
The difference is less than 2 inches from one end of the insert pack to the other end

*::*:::: ::::*::*

The actual distance is less than 2 inches:surprise:
You'd have to run your angles @ dead zero then, or you're fucking with the flex.
Having this \ / is putting your toes & heels out of the sweet :reference: spot.
Maybe if it was an asym deck, but they're not, so yeah, you gotta run your angles @ dead zero.

I'm kinda curious though?
Since this mythical :reference: point isn't actually marked anywhere.
How do you know where it is?

If The insert pack had a set of seven inserts, it'd be obvious.
There's only a six pack though.

So which is it?

:*:::*:: ::*:::*:
Or, is it these ones
::*:::*: :*:::*::


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I'm not a fan of moving the bindings back, I try to ride reference and have the right tool for the job.
> 
> Also I think it can be less than helpful when doing this to a CrC board where those reference stance points are located purposefully at a specific location in those camber zones for the board to perform its intended way.
> 
> ...


But props to you for hittin' the 160 mark.
We'll get chya there.>


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I have 4 NS's @ my house, & none of em have any markings indicating this mythical "reference" spot.
> 
> Do you need special glasses or something?:embarrased1:
> 
> ...


1. they are centered on a true twin

2. just because you don't know doesn't make it mythical, ... (i'd say the 2nd diagrammy thing)

3. registered leprechaun hunter


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> 1. they are centered on a true twin
> 
> 2. just because you don't know doesn't make it mythical, ... (i'd say the 2nd diagrammy thing)
> 
> 3. registered leprechaun hunter


This, I like being close to, or about where a board wants to put me, if it's deep I just work a little harder than everyone else. I'm on channel boards mostly so it's easy to setback enough that you lose most of your tail, and on a v rocker/camber that mid section moves up right behind your front binding, the board just looses something IMO.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

ItchEtrigR said:


> This, I like being close to, or about where a board wants to put me, if it's deep I just .


...... grab a pow board and not some twin if i wanna have automatic pow destruction. -what i do


----------



## B2Gs (Feb 1, 2016)

The GNU Zoid is an AMAZING all around board, the asym will definitely help it feel easy and snappy and will float without much pressure! Hitting a pow patch during fog will not throw you down the mountain either.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

RickB said:


> ...... grab a pow board and not some twin if i wanna have automatic pow destruction. -what i do


Yeah, would be ideal. Not everyone's as lucky.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> 1. they are centered on a true twin
> 
> 2. just because you don't know doesn't make it mythical, ... (i'd say the 2nd diagrammy thing)
> 
> 3. registered leprechaun hunter





ItchEtrigR said:


> This, I like being close to, or about where a board wants to put me, if it's deep I just work a little harder than everyone else. I'm on channel boards mostly so it's easy to setback enough that you lose most of your tail, and on a v rocker/camber that mid section moves up right behind your front binding, the board just looses something IMO.


Nah
The board doesnt want to put you anywhere. You ride it here you want to. You're the boss, not the board.

Reference stance is just the center of the sidecut... who says you HAVE to be dead center? Youcan e anywhere you want. Setting yourself back gives you some extra leerage on the rear contact, and makes the front a tiny bit looser. Being centered simply centers you. Nothing more. Nothing is out of whack, nothing is missing. Simply a tiny difference to which contact point you have more leverage on.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> 1. they are centered on a true twin
> 
> 2. just because you don't know doesn't make it mythical, ... (i'd say the 2nd diagrammy thing)
> 
> 3. registered leprechaun hunter


Ok Mr.leprechaun hunter

Unless the board you are riding is an asym, having any angle on your bindings would mess with that.

Would it not? I've seen lots of snapped boards right @ the toeside edge that would suggest you'd need to have your angles @ dead 0.

If your binding was like this | & only like that would you be on your mythical "sweet" spot.

Turn your binding like so / now you're not on it correctly, unless you are on an asym.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Nah
> The board doesnt want to put you anywhere. You ride it here you want to. You're the boss, not the board.
> 
> Reference stance is just the center of the sidecut... who says you HAVE to be dead center? Youcan e anywhere you want. Setting yourself back gives you some extra leerage on the rear contact, and makes the front a tiny bit looser. Being centered simply centers you. Nothing more. Nothing is out of whack, nothing is missing. Simply a tiny difference to which contact point you have more leverage on.


Exactly.

Not surprising coming from someone who owns a Dupraz.
Dupraz boards, the inserts are forward of center of sidecut.:surprise:

They are still behind the center of the board though, just that monster nose makes up for it.

All those inserts are for preference, & you aren;'t ever gonna know what you prefer, until you try it.

You ride a new set up in the reference inserts then set your bindings up stock, no tweaks.
That's a pretty boring ride.
When you start tweaking shit out, that's when it starts coming alive.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Yeah, would be ideal. Not everyone's as lucky.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I think most people aren't that lucky.:|

Hence the need for more inserts.

You own one board, your gonna need to learn how to ride with the bindings set back all the way some days.

If not, you are gonna be eating shit all day, when that powder finally shows up.
Well, haha not all day haha, cause you'll be fucked by noon, your back leg will be toast.

Don't forget about all the hiking out of shitty places you just got stuck too, that's always good sweaty fun. 

I had the swift set up close to center, but it's since been slammed all the way to the rear.
Rides the super deep stuff better in the tight steep trees I'm riding in.:grin:


TT


----------

